
The rise and fall of the Dungeon Master - D_Guidi
https://medium.com/@ziobrando/the-rise-and-fall-of-the-dungeon-master-c2d511eed12f#.lcmyqh71b
======
seren
I believe I have really talented "dungeon masters" in my team. When discussing
new technology to adopt or refactors, you need their input but I am never sure
it there are raising valid points or if there are subconsciously defending
their dungeon.

We all have our biases, myself included, maybe by wanting something new and
shiny, I just want to become the next dungeon master.

~~~
D_Guidi
I'm ambivalent with this article, too. I consider almost valid all the points
listed in the post, but I think also that having a "Dungeon Master" can be
helpful a lot.

Probably, the greater risk to me is to have a master as a chief, not paired
with another person in the same role with a different (less legacy-based)
point of view.

